# Aftermarket Aux input 2005 altima



## neal121 (Jul 4, 2009)

New here so excuse anything I might have missed. 

But I am looking for a way to get an aux input in my 2005 altima without installing a car deck and using fm transmitters. Any help here would be great 

Or if someone could help me find a picture of a altima with a deck installed. I am just worried about how it looks after install since it originally has that strange curve. Like this:


----------



## Juman (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are looking for an aux. input for an iPod, Nissan has a great OEM unit that you can attach to the stock stereo and uses the SAT button.

I have one and the iPod is located safe and sound in the trunk and the head unit and the steering wheel controls control the iPod. It even displays the iPod menus and song information on the head unit.


----------

